# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Die biologisch produzierte Milch macht's - besser

## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

dieser Text stammt aus dem GSF - Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit und seinem Fachinformationsdienst für Lebenswissenschaften, Umwelt und Gesundheit (FLUGS) Fachinformation: http://www.gsf.de/flugs/neu/pdf/Biolebensmittel.pdf

Günter


Aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse zu Milch zeigen, dass biologisch produzierte Milch einen höheren Nährwert hat als konventionell erzeugte. Bei einer Studie wurden bestimmte Parameter bei biologisch und konventionell erzeugter Milch verglichen. 

Ergebnis*:* *Der Gehalt an als gesundheitlich förderlich geltenden* *Omega-3-Fettsäuren war in organischer Milch um 60 Prozent höher; außerdem enthielt diese 20 Prozent mehr Antioxidation und Vitamine.* Ob die festgestellten Qualitätsunterschiede die Gesundheit von Konsumenten beeinflussen, ist aber noch nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen.

----------


## Josef

Nichtorganische Milch? Was wäre das?
Omega 3 in der Milch? Wie viel?
So ähnlich wie: man findet jeden Stoff in jedem Produkt, wenn man lange genug sucht, oder?

----------


## Guy/Guido

Hallo Günter,

_Habe zu deinem Beitrag einige Bemerkungen in Querschrift._
__
dieser Text stammt aus dem GSF - Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit und seinem Fachinformationsdienst für Lebenswissenschaften, Umwelt und Gesundheit (FLUGS) Fachinformation: http://www.gsf.de/flugs/neu/pdf/Biolebensmittel.pdf



Aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse zu Milch zeigen, dass biologisch produzierte Milch einen höheren Nährwert hat als konventionell erzeugte. Bei einer Studie wurden bestimmte Parameter beibiologischund konventionell erzeugter Milch verglichen. 

Ergebnis*:* *Der Gehalt an als gesundheitlich förderlich geltenden* *Omega-3-Fettsäuren** war in organischer Milch um 60 Prozent höher; außerdem enthielt diese 20 Prozent mehr Antioxidation und Vitamine.*
*Kühe in Biobetrieben fressen weniger Kraftfutter und Mais, dafür mehr Weidegras. Das ist wie bei den Fischen. Die Fische produzieren die Omega-3-Fettsäuren nicht selbst sondern erhalten sie durch ihre Ernährung (Pflanzen genauer Algen). Uebrigens hat auch Bio-Fleisch mehr Omega-3-Fettsäuren.* 
Ob die festgestellten Qualitätsunterschiede die Gesundheit von Konsumenten beeinflussen, ist aber noch nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen.
*Es wird jedoch angenommen dass Omega-3-Fettsäiuren vor Arteriosklerose schützen, das Immunsystem stärken, wirken sich positiv auf Ihren Hirn-Stoffwechsel aus. Kombiniert mit gefässschützenden Polyphenolen aus dem Rotwein (als TUIM Arteria Kapseln erhältlich) senkt sie in 4 Wochen zu hohen Blutdruck, in 12 Wochen den Spiegel des schädlichen LDL- Cholesterin um 15 % ergab eine Studie der Herstellerfirma. Antiallergene und antikanzerogene Wirkungen des Perilla-Öles sowie entzündungshemmende und antioxidative Eigenschaften der Blattextrakte können heute wissenschaftlich belegt werden. Aus diesen GrÜnden ist der Therapieindex von TUIM Arteria wahscheinlich besser als der von Fischöl. Allerdings ist es so weit ich weiss nicht verboten auch beides gleichzeitig zu nehmen.*
__ 
_Milch hat Calcium. Calcium verringert nicht nur den Magnesiumgehalt sondern auch den Vitamin D Spiegel im Blut der sowieso in nördlichen Breiten gering ist_* . Es gibt eine Reihe von Studien die darauf hinweisen dass der Konsum dieses Saftes das Risiko an PK zu erkranken erhöht. Beim PK ist besser im Zweifel gegen den Angeklagten zu entscheiden. Glücklicherweise gibt es noch andere Omega-3-Fettsäuren* _Quellen._ 
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 
Guy

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Guy,

vielen Dank für Deine Information.  Ich bin ebenfalls reserviert hinsichtlich  des Milchgenusses.  Habe aber keine wirklich belastbaren Daten finden können, die einen moderaten Milchverzehr als schädlich bei PCa feststellen und deshalb mir verkniffen im Forum darauf hinzuweisen.  Die Menge des Calcium ist, wie Du auch schreibst, wohl das zu berücksichtigende Haar in der Suppe, so habe ich es für mich akzeptiert.

Gruß

Günter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde, 

seit bald 2,5 Jahren trinke ich keine Milch mehr. Mein Milchkonsum besteht ausschließlich aus selbshergestelltem Joghurt, Magerkäse und besonders Magerqurk (sehr zu empfehlen für schwerstkrake PKler). Ab und zu Schafsmilch und Schafsjoghurt.

Omega 3 mehrfachgesättigt nur aus Omega 3 Magarine 4:1 (keine Butter), Rapsöl (2:1) Olivenöl und Leinöl (1:4 Omega 6 : Omega 3 Fette. Kein Sonnenblumen- Maiskeim- Distelöl oder sonstige Margarine. Mein Gewicht ist 76 Kg bei 1,79 m Größe, keinerlei Mangelerscheinungen. Meine eigenen Empfehlungen und für Knut.

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Guy,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Information.  Ich bin ebenfalls reserviert hinsichtlich  des Milchgenusses.  Habe aber keine wirklich belastbaren Daten finden können, die einen moderaten Milchverzehr als schädlich bei PCa feststellen und deshalb mir verkniffen im Forum darauf hinzuweisen.  Die Menge des Calcium ist, wie Du auch schreibst, wohl das zu berücksichtigende Haar in der Suppe, so habe ich es für mich akzeptiert.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Günter


Hallo,
nicht nur Ca. auch Zi. soll nur in geringen Mengen bei P.Ca.gefährdeten Menschen gegessen/zugeführt werden. Aber wichtig ist zu Ca. sicher: die Osteoporosedunkelziffer bei Männern ist sehr hoch, in Summe ca. 35 %, und da ist Ca. wichtig, nicht erst wenn es zu spät ist. Und ein Knochenkrebs hat es dann leichter!
Wenn HansiB schreibt:
"... seit bald 2,5 Jahren trinke ich keine Milch mehr. Mein Milchkonsum besteht ausschließlich aus selbshergestelltem Joghurt, Magerkäse und besonders Magerqurk (sehr zu empfehlen für schwerstkrake PKler). Ab und zu Schafsmilch und Schafsjoghurt....",
dann wird er mit allen angeführten Produkten Ca. zu sich nehmen, vielleicht sogar unkontrollierte Ca.Mengen, vielleicht auch Parmedsan auf der Pasta oder Spaghetti, mehr oder minder oft, und NICHT NUR ER!
Ist es besser, den Ca. Konsum möglichst zu unterbinden, oder doch "nahrhafte Kost mit Ca. (Knochenfestigung etc.)" zu sich zu nehmen?
Gruß
Josef

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Josef,

bei meinen morschen Knochen, bekomme ich Zometa + Ca + Vit D3. Mein CA im Blut ist immer im Normalbereich, auch durch die kontrollierte nicht übertriebene Ernährung.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Josef

> Hallo Josef,
> 
> bei meinen morschen Knochen, bekomme ich Zometa + Ca + Vit D3. Mein CA im Blut ist immer im Normalbereich, auch durch die kontrollierte nicht übertriebene Ernährung.
> 
> Gruss Hans


Servus Hans,
also außer Zometa 1g eff. Ca., Vit.D. 
Ich führe Ca. hauptsächlich über Milchprodukte zu, und nehme nur gelegentlich die Ca. Kautablette.
Vit.D detto, aber dafür versuche ich beim Gehen und Joggen möglichst viel Sonne abzubekommen.

Ist dir bekannt, dass der Ca.-Wert auch stark überhöht aufscheinen kann, oder scheidet der Körper dann aus?

Hast du Osteoporose, welchen Grad?

Gruß
Josef

PS: Jetzt bemerke ich erst die Doppeldeutigkeit von Ca.!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Josef,

Schau ins Ptrofil, da steht alles drin. Zukünftige QCT-Kontrollmessungen, werden evtl. Probleme machen, aber sonst geht es gut.

----------


## Harro

*Vitamin D 3*

Hallo Josef, Hallo Hansi,

unlängst hat mir der Mitinhaber eines hiesigen Labors dringend zur Einnahme von  *Vigantoletten  * geraten. Das habe ich mir dann auch rezeptfrei kaufen können.

In der Gebrauchsinformation ist zum Thema Zusammensetzung geschrieben:
Arzneilich wirksamer Bestandteil: 1 Tablette enthält µg Colecalciferol, entsprechend 1000 I.E. Vitamin D 3
Vigantoletten dürfen nicht eingenommen werden bei Hypercalcämie
(erhöhte Calciumkonzentration im Blut) und/oder Hypercalciurie (erhöhte
Calciumkonzentration im Harn) Es wird dringend geraten, die Calciumspiegel im Blut und Urin zu überwachen. Auch der Kreatininwert müßte bei der Einnahme von Vigantoletten beobachtet werden. 

Die beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen wie schwere und lang anhaltende HYPERCALCÄMIE mit akuten Herzrhythmusstörungen, Übelkeit, Erbrechen, psychische Symptome, Bewußtseinsstörungen und chronischen (vermehrter Harndrang, verstärktes Durstgefühl, Appetitlosigkeit, Gewichtsverlust, Nierensteinbildung, Nierenverkalkung, Verkalkung in Geweben außerhalb des Knochens haben mich bislang davon abgehalten, die hier liegenden Tabletten einzunehmen.
Mir ist aber bekannt, daß z.B. im Leibowitzcocktail Rocaltrol mit dem Wirkstoff Calcitriol und ferner Calcitrat enthalten sind, obwohl man das nicht direkt damit in Verbindung bringen kann.

Bitte, macht mich doch kundig, auf welchem Wege Ihr Vitamin D 3 zu Euch nehmt. In der roten Liste über alle per Rezept erhältlichen Medikamente
steht für Vitamin D 3 lediglich Vitamin D 3-Hevert mit dem Wirkstoff wie oben Colecalciferol. Da ich bei der letzten Knochendichtemessung keine Auffälligkeit feststellen konnte, müßte ich Vitamin D 3 wohl auch *noch nicht* einnehmen. Oder?

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Vitamin D 3*

Hallo Hans, Hallo Josef

1000 I.E. Vitamin D 3 entspricht 25 µg Colecalciferol.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi,

ich nehme regelmäßig / Brausetablette 1000 mg Calcuim + 880 I.E. Vit. D3, von verschiedenen Fa. jetzt gerade Fa. ALIUD von Laichingen (von der Alb ra) vom Hausarzt verschrieben, der Onko ziert sich, Uro frag ich schon gar nicht. Messungen immer o.k.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Josef

Reicht es nicht, den Ca. Wert vom Blut zu nehmen?
Muss Harn auch noch herhalten?

----------


## GottfriedS

Hallo Günter & alle,




> Ergebnis*:* *Der Gehalt an als gesundheitlich förderlich geltenden* *Omega-3-Fettsäuren war in organischer Milch um 60 Prozent höher*


60% klingt nach viel, aber der absolute Gehalt ist mickrig -- etwa 30-35 mg/dl. Um auf den Omega3-Bedarf zu kommen, müsste man also *4 Liter Milch täglich* trinken.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

Wenn man dann noch berücksichtigt, dass diese Milch etwa doppelt soviel Omega-6 wie Omega-3 enthält, und vom letzteren nur die pflanzliche Vorstufe (Umwandlung zum krebshemmenden EPA liegt bei max. 10%, unter realistischen Bedingungen eher im Promillebereich!), dann kommt's nichtmal mit den 4 Litern hin!  :eek!: 

So muss man leider das Fazit ziehen: *Ein Werbegag der Bio-Milchwirtschaft*, sonst nichts! Und IMHO eine Verar$%&ung der Patienten, sowas als Omega3-Nahrung zu verkaufen -- eine Zeitschrift titelte sogar "Mit Bio-Milch gegen Herzinfarkt" -- es wäre zum lachen, wenn's nicht so traurig wäre!  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Gottfried,

wenn bei der Öko-Milch das Verhältnis von Omega-6 zu Omega-3 ca. 2 zu 1 ist, wie von Dir geschrieben, so ist das wesentlich besser als die Empfehlung der Ernährungswissenschaftler. Sie raten zu einem Verhältnis von 3  5 zu 1. In der Tat war das beste von der Uni Kassel ermittelte Ergebnis 1,4 zu 1 bei einer Sorte Öko-Milch. Fisch hat ein Verhältnis von 2,5 zu 1. Um EPA körperverfügbar zu machen, müssen ja nicht nur die Milch sondern alle anderen Omega-3 haltigen Nahrungsmittel außer Fisch erst durch den menschlichen Stoffwechsel. Der für EPA notwendige Gehalt an Omega-3 Fettsäure liegt in tierischen Nahrungsmitteln bei ca. 0,3 Gramm/100 Gramm und in pflanzlichen Nahrungsmitteln zwischen ca. 0,03 (Obst, Wurzelgemüse, Bio-Milch) und 3,2 Gramm/100 Gramm (Nüsse).

Die Bio-Milch habe ich nicht als wichtigen Lieferanten von Omega-3 Fettsäuren gesehen, obwohl sie 60% mehr als konventionell hergestellte Milch beinhaltet. Ich denke eine Kombination an gesunden Nahrungsmitteln ist richtig und die Information der Uni Kassel zur Öko-Milch hat diesem Ziel gedient, so denke ich. Was denkst Du? 

Günter

----------


## GottfriedS

Hallo Günter,




> wenn bei der Öko-Milch das Verhältnis von Omega-6 zu Omega-3 ca. 2 zu 1 ist, wie von Dir geschrieben, so ist das wesentlich besser als die Empfehlung der Ernährungswissenschaftler. Sie raten zu einem Verhältnis von 3  5 zu 1.


Das Problem ist aber, dass die "normale" Nahrung schon *viel zu viel* Omega*6* enthält (am meisten verwendete Öle -- z.B. Sonnenblumenöl hat das Verhältnis 126 : 1 !). Deshalb sollten "Omega3-Nahrungsmittel" möglichst überhaupt *kein* Omega6 enthalten, keinesfalls* mehr* Omega6 als Omega3. Besonders wenn's beim Omega3 nur die pflanzliche Vorstufe ist (Konversionsfaktor!).




> Ich denke eine Kombination an gesunden Nahrungsmitteln ist richtig und die Information der Uni Kassel zur Öko-Milch hat diesem Ziel gedient, so denke ich. Was denkst Du?


Bio-Milch ist sicher besser als normale. (Ich verwende auch Bio-Milch.) Aber gesundheitlich kontraproduktiv ist es, wenn Konsumenten nun denken, das Omega3-Mangelproblem sei mit Bio-Milch behebbar bzw. diese liefere einen wesentlichen Beitrag dazu, und deshalb glauben, sie bräuchten keine Omega3-Nahrungsmittel (Fischöl & Co.). Schlagzeilen wie "Mit Bio-Milch gegen Herzinfarkt" legen aber genau diesen falschen Schluss nahe. (War nicht von Dir zitiert, aber der Titelseiten-Aufmacher in einer "Gesundheits"-Zeitschrift.)

Besonders bedenklich ist diese Irreführung der Leser vor dem Hintergrund, dass Fischöl in therapeutischer Dosis offenbar nicht mehr "offiziell" importiert werden darf. Es bräuchte öffentlichen Druck von der Basis gegen dieses skandalöse Verbot. Um solchen Druck schon "präventiv" zu verhindern, was wäre wohl besser geeignet, als der Öffentlichkeit einzureden: "Ihr braucht doch garkein Fischöl, hier nehmt diese Bio-Milch und Ihr seid vor Herzinfarkt (und Krebs) geschützt!" ? -- Im wahrsten Sinne fatal und IMHO kriminell (aber statt solche Desinformation und Handelshindernisse zu verbieten, wird der Import verboten!).

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Hutschi,
ich habe eine manifeste Osteoporose. Trotz Zometa infusionen über sehr lange Zeit. Mein Arzt erklärte mir, dass meine Knochen OHNE Vit D³ kein Calzium einlagern können. In welcher Form man das D³ einnimmt, ob von der Sonne ( beim spazieren gehen ) oder als Medikament, ist den Knochen egal. 

Horst a

----------


## Guy/Guido

Hallo Günter,

Lieber moderat roter Wein oder Bier trinken als Milch.

Das Alpha-s1-Kasein ein Milch-Protein fanden Wissenschaftler in 90% (20 von 22) in BPH Zellen, in 10 % in PK Zellen, und in keiner der gesunden Zellen (0 von 10).
Brust- und Prostatakrebs hängen offenbar zumindest teilweise mit einer erhöhten Menge einer Substanz namens Insulinähnlicher Wachstumsfaktor (IGF-I) zusammen. IGF-I findet sich in Kuhmilch, und in erhöhten Mengen im Blut von regelmässigen Milchtrinkern. Die Kuhmilch enthält noch andere Stoffe, die wiederum die Menge an IGF-I erhöhen. In einer aktuellen Studie zeigte sich, dass für Männer, die die höchste Menge an IGF-I aufwiesen, verglichen mit denjenigen mit den geringsten Mengen der Substanz, ein vierfach erhöhtes Risiko bestand, an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken. Kürzlich gab die Schule für Gesundheitswesen in Harvard eine Studie bekannt, in der der Konsum von Milch, Eis und Käse mit Prostatakrebs in Verbindung gebracht wird. Die Forscherin June Chan untersuchte elf Jahre lang fast 21.000 Männer und stellte fest, dass bei Personen mit erhöhtem Konsum von Milchprodukten im Vergleich zu Nichtkonsumenten von Milchprodukten ein 30 % höheres Risiko besteht, an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken. Diese Nachricht könnte Schlagzeilen machen, ist aber für Wissenschaftskundige nicht besonders erstaunlich.Das stärkste Wachstumshormon im menschlichen Körper wurde erst vor 20 Jahren entdeckt. Es hat Ähnlichkeit mit Insulin und wurde daher insulinähnlicher Wachstumsfaktor I (IGF-I) genannt. Im Tierreich existieren 43.000 verschiedene Säugetierarten und in der Natur Abermillionen von verschiedenen Proteinen, aber nur ein einziges Hormon ist bei genau zwei Spezies identisch. Das Hormon heißt IGF-I, die zwei Spezies sind Rinder und Menschen. DIE MILCH MACHT'S? DURCH STARKE WACHSTUMSHORMONE?! Am 23. Januar 1998 wurde in der Zeitschrift Science eine Studie veröffentlicht, in der IGF-I als Schlüsselfaktor bei Prostatakrebs bezeichnet wurde. Vier Monate später wurde in der englischen Medizinzeitschrift Lancet IGF-I als Schlüsselfaktor bei Brustkrebs bezeichnet. Im Januar 1999 wurde in der Zeitschrift des amerikanischen Nationalen Instituts für Krebserkrankungen IGF-I als Schlüsselfaktor beim Wachstum von Lungenkrebs bezeichnet. Im Oktober 1999 wurde durch eine in der Zeitschrift des Amerikanischen Verbandes für Ernährung veröffentlichte Studie aufgezeigt, dass der Blutserumspiegel an IGF-I bei einer Gruppe Milch trinkender Personen deutlich anstieg.Milchhormone überleben die Verdauung. Die Wissenschaft hat ein allgemein gültiges Prinzip und das universale Prinzip ignoriert, die auf alle Säugetiere gleichermaßen zutrifft. Milch ist ein Hormonlieferungssystem. Durch in der Milch enthaltene Mechanismen (Fettmoleküle, Casein) wird sichergestellt, dass Laktoferrine, Immunoglobuline und Hormone den Verdauungsprozess überleben und biologische Reaktionen herbeiführen. 

Epidemiologische Studien in verschiedenen Ländern zeigen einen starken Zusammenhang zwischen der Verwendung von Milchprodukten und dem Vorkommen von insulinabhängiger Diabetes

Teetrinker sollten einer Studie zufolge die Milch lieber weglassen - zumindest, wenn sie ihrem Herz-Kreislauf-System etwas Gutes tun wollen. Denn die gefäßschützenden Eigenschaften von Schwarztee gehen durch die in der Milch enthaltenen Kaseine offenbar vollständig verloren, berichten Kardiologen von der Charité in Berlin. Die Ergebnisse ihrer Studie wurden jetzt im "European Heart Journal" online veröffentlicht. Für die Studie hatten die Ärzte um Professor Verena Stangl per Ultraschall die Unterarm-Arterien von 16 gesunden Frauen untersucht, die zu drei Gelegenheiten jeweils einen halben Liter Tee, Tee mit zehn Prozent fettarmer Milch oder, zur Kontrolle, gekochtes Wasser tranken. Die gefäßentspannende Wirkung beobachteten die Forscher nur bei Tee ohne Milch. Sie vermuten, dass Kaseine in der Milch gefäßschützende Catechine im Tee binden
Zuviel Milch fördert den Knochenabbau. Um das zu vermeiden, sollten gesunde, aber auch Erwachsene mit Osteoporose nicht mehr als 200 bis 250 ml Milch pro Tag trinken. Das entspricht 250 bis 300 mg Kalzium.
Calcium erhöht möglicherweise das Risiko von Prostatakrebs, indem es die Konzentrationen von Vitamin D im Serum senkt. Studie über 11 Jahre, untersucht wurden 20.885 Männer. Das Ergebnis: Wer von ihnen täglich mehrfach Milchprodukte zu sich nahm, hatte ein leicht erhöhtes Risiko, an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken. Zudem fanden die Wissenschaftler bei Männern, die mehr als 6 Gläser Milch pro Woche tranken, einen niedrigeren Spiegel an aktivem Vitamin D als wenn nur 2 Gläser pro Woche getrunken wurden. Der aktiven Form des Vitamins schreibt man eine schützende Wirkung vor Prostatakrebs zu. Da die Zusammenhänge noch nicht ganz klar sind, raten die Forscher dazu, die tägliche Kalziumzufuhr zwar nicht zu übertreiben, aber jetzt keine radikale Nahrungsumstellung zu starten.
Der Mensch ist das einzige Lebewesen der Erde, das die Milch einer anderen Spezies trinkt
Der Mensch ist das einzige Lebewesen der Erde der noch im erwachsenen Alter Milch trinkt.


Grüsse,

Guy

----------


## GottfriedS

Hallo Guy,




> Insulinähnlicher Wachstumsfaktor (IGF-I)
> ...
> Die Forscherin June Chan untersuchte elf Jahre lang fast 21.000 Männer und stellte fest, dass bei Personen mit erhöhtem Konsum von Milchprodukten im Vergleich zu Nichtkonsumenten von Milchprodukten ein 30 % höheres Risiko besteht, an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken.


Diese Studien kommen aus den USA, wo Wachstumshormone in der Viehzucht legal sind und massiv eingesetzt werden -- _im Gegensatz zu Europa_.

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Guy/Guido

> Hallo Guy,
> 
> 
> Diese Studien kommen aus den USA, wo Wachstumshormone in der Viehzucht legal sind und massiv eingesetzt werden -- _im Gegensatz zu Europa_.
> 
> Gruss,
> Gottfried


Hallo Gottfried,

In jeder Kuhmilch ist der Wachstumsfaktor IGF-1 enthalten, der in der Leber der Tiere hergestellt wird und in die (Bio) Milch übergeht. Bekommen Milchkühe Wachstumshormone verabreicht, wird die IGF-1-Produktion zusätzlich angeregt Leider kann der Wachstumfaktor IGF-1 nicht aus der Milch herausgefiltert werden und es kommt auch im Fleisch vor.
Besagte Studien gab es nicht nur in den USA:
Die American Cancer Society (ACS) betont: "Etwa ein Drittel der 500.000 Krebstodesfälle jedes Jahr in den Vereinigten Staaten sind auf Faktoren zurückzuführen, die mit der Ernährung zusammenhängen ... obwohl das Komitee feststellt, dass keine Ernährungsweise einen vollständigen Schutz gegen irgendeine Krankheit garantieren kann, glauben wir, dass unsere Empfehlungen die besten derzeit erhältlichen Ernährungsinformationen bieten, um Amerikanern dabei zu helfen, ihr Krebsrisiko zu reduzieren." Die zwei wichtigsten Empfehlungen der ACS sind: "1. Wählen sie in erster Linie pflanzliche Lebensmittel für ihre Ernährung" und "2. Begrenzen sie den Verzehr von Nahrungsmitteln mit einem hohen Fettgehalt, vor allen Dingen mit Fetten tierischen Ursprungs."
Resultate der aufschlussreichen Physicians Health Study, die von 20.885 Ärzten durchgeführt wurde, zeigten, dass bei Männern, die täglich zwischen ½ und 2 Mahlzeiten mit aus Milchprodukten bestehenden Nahrungsmitteln zu sich nahmen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Prostatakrebs zu entwickeln, um 30% höher lag als bei Männern, die im Durchschnitt weniger als ½ solcher Mahlzeiten pro Tag zu sich nahmen.
Die von den Gesundheitsexperten angegliederte Folgestudie fand heraus, dass Männer, die hohe Mengen an Milchprodukten zu sich nahmen, unter einem um 70% erhöhten Risiko standen, an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken.
Eine Studie von 41 Ländern, die im Alternative Medicine Review veröffentlicht wurde, stellte fest, dass sich mit der Steigerung des Milchkonsums auch die Sterblichkeitsraten durch Prostatakrebs steigerten.
Britische Forscher fanden heraus, dass Männer, deren Ernährungsweisen Milchprodukte und Fleisch ausschließen, niedrigere Spiegel eines bestimmten Proteins aufweisen, das mit Prostatakrebs assoziiert wird. Die Studie, die im British Journal of Cancer veröffentlicht wurde, zeigte, dass der Spiegel von IGF-1  ein insulinähnlicher Wachstumsfaktor, von dem man annimmt, dass er eine Schlüsselrolle bei der Verursachung von Prostatakrebs spielt  bei Veganern um 9% niedriger war als bei Nicht-Veganern.
Studien, die im Journal of the American Dietetic Association und im British Medical Journal veröffentlicht wurden, stellten fest, dass der Verzehr von täglich drei Portionen fettfreier Milch oder von Milch mit 1% Fett über einen Zeitraum von 12 Wochen hinweg an eine Steigerung des IGF-1 Spiegels um 10% gebunden war.


Gruss,

Guy

----------


## kurtvena

hallo günter,
da ich einen hohen psa wert habe ( ca. 7,5 ) bin ich bisher ein stiller
hier im forum . da meine frau jetzt auch noch darmkrebs hat , beschäftige
ich mich auch verstärkt mit der krebsbehandlung .
was mich sehr wundert , ist der umstand , dass sich in bezug auf kuhmilch
bisher nichts über progesteron hier im forum lesen konnte .
da heute die kühe bereits 2 - 3 monate nach dem kalben wieder besamt
werden , sind die kühe pemament trächtig ( schwanger ) .
sie produzieren also ständig das hormon progesteron . dieses hormon ist
in der milch u. in allen milchprodukten u. leider fördert es auch das tumor -
wachstum .
meine frau verzichtet seit diagnose auf alle milchprodukte .
gruss   kurt






> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> dieser Text stammt aus dem GSF - Forschungszentrum für Umwelt und Gesundheit und seinem Fachinformationsdienst für Lebenswissenschaften, Umwelt und Gesundheit (FLUGS) Fachinformation: http://www.gsf.de/flugs/neu/pdf/Biolebensmittel.pdf
> 
> Günter
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse zu Milch zeigen, dass biologisch produzierte Milch einen höheren Nährwert hat als konventionell erzeugte. Bei einer Studie wurden bestimmte Parameter bei biologisch und konventionell erzeugter Milch verglichen. 
> 
> Ergebnis*:* *Der Gehalt an als gesundheitlich förderlich geltenden* *Omega-3-Fettsäuren war in organischer Milch um 60 Prozent höher; außerdem enthielt diese 20 Prozent mehr Antioxidation und Vitamine.* Ob die festgestellten Qualitätsunterschiede die Gesundheit von Konsumenten beeinflussen, ist aber noch nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Kurt,

mit dem Beitrag zur Milch wollte ich nur auf das günstigere Verhältnis von Omega 3 u. Omega 6 Fettsäuren bei kontrollierter, biologischer Haltungsweise im Vergleich zu konventioneller Milchproduktion aufmerksam machen. Die anderen, vielen Inhaltsstoffe der Milch hatte ich dabei nicht im Blick und hätte auch keine wissenschaftlich gesicherten Informationen hierzu weitergeben können.

Bevor ich zum Inhaltsstoff Progesteron eine Information versuche, bitte ich Dich zu erinnern, dass die Laktation zwar abhängig von der Häufigkeit der Trächtigkeit der Kühe ist, aber unabhängig von der Häufigkeit der Geburt eines Kalbes ist - Progesteron ist immer Bestandteil der Milch, egal wie oft eine Kuh tragend ist. 

Zum Progesteron in der Milch u. seiner Bedeutung für Krebs gibt es nach meiner Kenntnis keine einheitliche Bewertung der Forscher u. Mediziner. Zur Wirkung des natürlichen Progesterons als Pflanzeninhaltsstoff gibt es epidemiologische Studien, welche natürlichen Gestagenen eine günstige Wirkung gegen das Enstehen von Krebs einräumen. 

Die Wirkung des körpereigenen Progesterons auf die Prostata ist z. B. in der Forschung Prof. Bonkhoffs dargestellt u. nachlesbar auf seiner homepage www.prostapath.org unter *"Rolle der Östrogene und ihre Rezeptoren im Prostatakarzinom".*

Ob u. wie Milch auf die Prostata und unsere Erkrankung wirkt, wird ebenfalls nicht einheitlich beantwortet in den mehreren Untersuchungen. Unstrittig ist, dass Kalzium die Bildung von Vit. D3 Abkömmlingen erschwert u. es gibt Studien, die einen hohen Vit. D Spiegel (ich interpretiere Cholecalciferol) als günstig für die komplementäre Prostatakrebsbehandlung bewerten.

Die eventuellen Risiken, die sich mit dem Verzehr von Milchprodukten verbinden sollen, sind für mich persönlich Anlass dieses mir wohlschmeckenden Nahrungsmittel nur noch als Genussmittel zu nutzen. 

Günter

----------


## Jörg (O)

Hallo Hutschi,

ich nehme täglich ein bis zwei Esslöffel Lebertran zu mir, der die
Vitamine A und D3 enthält.

Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## kurtvena

hallo günter.
da ich kein mediziener o.biologe bin,habe ich nur ein recht laienhaftes
wissen.
ich weiss aber,dass eine trächtige kuh weit mehr progesteron bildet als
eine nichtträchtige.
das progesteron ist ein schwangerenhormon,das verhindert,dass der
körper des säugetieres den embryo abstösst.
der embryo ist zunächst ein fremdkörper genau wie ein tumor.
wenn nun das progesteron dem immunsysthem das kommando gibt
" fremdkörper nicht abstossen " ,so kann es auch den tumor betreffen.
warum werden denn die kühe so schnell wieder befruchtet ?
erst nach dem befruchten steigt das schwangerenhormon progesteron
wieder stark an. wenn man die kuh erst nach 8 oder 10 monaten befruchten würde,hätte man in dieser zeit eine normale ( nicht schwanger ) milch , mit einem normalen progesterongehalt.
jedoch hat man dann keine " turbokühe " ,die 7 bis 8000 liter milch geben.
ich denke,dass die frauen mit brustkrebs sehr gut über progesteron
bescheid wissen.viele können alleine durch eine progesteron vermeidente
kost,ihren tumormarker absenken.
meine frau ,allerdings mit darmkrebs,macht seit 7 monaten eine ganz-
heitliche therapie ,ohne zucker ohne milchprodukte + amygdalin .
es geht ihr bis heute sehr gut.sie hat noch eine lungenmetas,die aber
stabil ist .
dies ist meine meinung u.stellt nicht den anspruch auf richtigkeit.
gruss  kurt

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Kurt,

einige von uns trinken gar keine Milch, nur Joghurt, daher kaum Interesse an der Milchdiskusion, die wir schon früher mehrfach erlebten.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Ich habe wegen diverser negativer Berichte über Kuhmilch und positiver Berichte (u.a. von Doc "Snuffy" Myers") über Ziegen-/Schafsmilch weitestgehend umgestellt auf letztere - bei Käse fast zu 100%. Nur im Kaffee nehme ich noch Kuhmilch...

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## BrunoE

> Hallo Kurt,
> 
> einige von uns trinken gar keine Milch, nur Joghurt, daher kaum Interesse an der Milchdiskusion, die wir schon früher mehrfach erlebten.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo HansiB, ist der Joghurt aus Kuh- oder Schafss-bzw.Ziegenmilch?
Gruß BrunoE

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Bruno,

da bin ich nicht so pingelich, meistens aus Kuhmilch, selbst gemacht, manchmal aus Schafsnilch. Eine kleine Sünde wird gestattet sein.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## BrunoE

Hallo Konrad,habe seit einer Woche alles auf Schafs-u.Ziegenmilch umgestellt.
Nicht einfach,aber machbar.
Danke für Deine Antwort u.hab einen schönen Tag.
Gruß,Bruno.

----------


## kurtvena

hallo konrad,
das klingt ja sehr dogmatisch.
mir geht es weniger um die milch,als um das progesteron in der milch.
alle milchprodukte enthalten einen hohen progesteronwert,nicht nur
trinkmilch.
auch dein joghurt.
aber es gibt vielleicht mitleser,denen das thema noch nicht zum hals
heraus hängt u. sich mal unter www.erieping.de/ informieren wollen.
prostata u.brustkrebs gehören ja in eine familie.
nichts für ungut
kurt






> Hallo Kurt,
> 
> einige von uns trinken gar keine Milch, nur Joghurt, daher kaum Interesse an der Milchdiskusion, die wir schon früher mehrfach erlebten.
> 
> Gruß Konrad

----------


## Josef

Hallo Kurt,
danke für die (wieder einmal) Aufklärung zur "gesunden" Milch.
Jetzt reduziere ich sie erstmal, und hoffe, 
du bist mir das Schluckerl im Kaffee nicht neidig.
Übrigens:
Bin zum Deutschlandfan mutiert!
Schönes Wochenende und
liebe Grüße aus Wien
Josef

PS: Wir (mündigen) Patienten 
(leider gibt es die hier fast nicht:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...n.html#msg4877 ) und SHGs in Ö. haben es sehr schwer, auch mit Unterstützungen! Da lechzen wir über den Karwendel zu euch, mit 0,55 Euro pro Versicherten; stimmt das? Die jetzige Veranstaltung brachte auch nichts:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...0.html#msg4890
Angemeldet siehst du auch Bericht und Fotos.
Ohne Briefmarke - einfach ein Email - soll sich jeder beteiligen an:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...2.html#msg4832

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Kurt,
bei mir funktioniert der Link leider nicht. Vielleicht kannst Du hier nochmal nachbessern?
Besten Dank!
Petra

----------


## kurtvena

hallo petra,
ja, es hatte sich ein tippfehler eingeschlichen.
habe ausgebessert

gruss  kurt




> Hallo Kurt,
> bei mir funktioniert der Link leider nicht. Vielleicht kannst Du hier nochmal nachbessern?
> Besten Dank!
> Petra

----------

